
Falsehoods Programmers Believe About Phone Numbers - Flimm
https://github.com/googlei18n/libphonenumber/blob/master/FALSEHOODS.md
======
bradleyjg
> In Egypt, it is common for phone numbers to be written in native digits.

If you get a phone number into your database correctly and no one in your
company can ever figure out how to call it, was there any point?

~~~
Piskvorrr
The second condition is a great assumption. Apparently some sort of mapping
exists...
[https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/category/No](https://www.compart.com/en/unicode/category/No)

